# Pop up camper?



## Gruntin & Cuttin (Nov 8, 2012)

thinkin bout buying pop up camper for huntin season,was wondering about how people that have them for this like em?how hard is it to keep warm at night and how hard is it on canvas leaving it out there thru deer season? serious input please


----------



## jbird1 (Nov 8, 2012)

I like the "hardside" series from Forest River.  It is an A-frame pop up...no canvas to mess with.  It comes with furnace, AC, water heater, etc.  It is really nice with the vaulted center and sets up in minutes.  Mine has a double bed and a single bed in it that both convert to dinettes (one standard large and one U-shaped.)  I have been pleased with it and store it in my garage( 17ft.)  I got mine from Peco Campers in Tucker.


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 8, 2012)

We camp in the mtns and even in the 20s  no issue keeping warm with a buddy heater.  Not sure I'd leave it up when I wasn't using it.  Since it only takes 15 minutes setting up or tearing down shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Nov 8, 2012)

if i was leaving it up, id get a tarp about twice the size of camper.  string up the tarp, 1/2 over the camper the other would be your sitting, eating area.


----------



## Gruntin & Cuttin (Nov 9, 2012)

preciate the responses


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## redman2006 (Nov 10, 2012)

How do these do in GA in terms of the moisture and the canvas?
I have been eyeing them as well, and most of the used ones that I see have a lot of mildew or rot on the canvas.  

Is this just poor storage, or a common problem no matter what in GA?

Thanks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

redman2006 said:


> How do these do in GA in terms of the moisture and the canvas?
> I have been eyeing them as well, and most of the used ones that I see have a lot of mildew or rot on the canvas.
> 
> Is this just poor storage, or a common problem no matter what in GA?
> ...



Poor care, probably put up wet. Canvas last a good long time when cared for properly.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Dec 12, 2012)

Mine has built in heat and air. no problem with canvas just keep dry before you put it away. Once you are used to putting it up and taking it down you will love it.


_Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 12, 2012)

We used to have a 1975 Starcraft. My wife sewed insulating curtains to all the curtains including the privacy curtains for the beds. When it was really cold, we would sleep in the middle bed and keep the privacy curtains closed.
I saw an old pop-up on the Edisto river turned into a cabin. They removed all the canvas and put up lap siding and cheap windows in the canvas's place. This gave them storage under the beds too. I'v always wanted to do that.
Link to discussion on conversions.
http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=85642.0


----------



## RossVegas (Dec 12, 2012)

I wouldn't leave up all season, will significantly shorten its life. The ones with mold were probably stored without drying. After using for a day, leave up a couple days with no heat or air on, windows open for ventilation. Then close it up.


----------

